# Yampa Riverfest, May 24-25, winner advances to PL Pro Invitational w/ $2500 in prizes



## Yampaboater (Mar 9, 2004)

Nicely done. Late May is a better time to showcase the yampassippi, though the Crazy River Dog contest will be interesting. The PL Pro tie-in is a good call too. Good work.


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

The cash purse for the PL Invitational is actually $3200. 

Again, the winner of the Yampa Riverfest rodeo will win an invitation to Monday's Invitational (May 26), and a chance at part of $3200. Still not sure whether the Riverfest rodeo will be Saturday or Sunday (May 24th or 25th).


----------



## HINDS (Oct 14, 2003)

Dude man, whooooo brooo.

You mean I could go there, compete win, and win Paddling Life's Money? Those guys' don't have money. How do they keep giving it away? 

Man, what gentlemen and scholars!

See ya'll there.

Nick


----------



## wondergirl (Oct 21, 2003)

HINDS said:


> You mean I could go there, compete win, and win Paddling Life's Money?
> 
> Nick


You MIGHT be able to win if you weren't hocking ads for C&K, editing OTC and reviving Fat E's. Honestly son, how do you still find time to paddle?

See you in the Boat soon - the runoff is looking good!

G


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

*wow*

This could possibly change colorado boating history forever. Fish, Slater, Box, Willow, *i** **o*, Cross, the Charlie Daniels holes, all at premium flows; some of the sickest life-styling parking lots, Sun Pies rager, free beer, free camping, cash prizes, good lord this is going to be sick!


----------



## HINDS (Oct 14, 2003)

I love when fish creek is exploding over its banks and you are riding the dragon's back all the way down, dodging wood and smiling ear to ear. Take that back on the wood comment, that part is some scary shit.

Triple Drop at high water is surely a fun rapid, part of the entire upper fish run which is just 1 long rapid. Can't wait!


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

It looks like all the area creeks may be going off next weekend. Upper Fish got did tonight: crystal clean. Willow has been running 500 + for a few days and is full of very new, very sketchy wood. Whoopty Ridge should be looked at very hard, probably a portage. Slater is freaking huge. Town Canyon is getting big too. 

The weekend's events, starting Friday night with registration at Sunpies Bistro on the Yampa, include: Kayak rodeo, Tube rodeo, Crazy Riverdog Contest, Slalom, and Raft Race down the Yampa. The Depot, beside the D hole, will host a party with DJ Saturday night. 

Of course, the winner of the men's and women's rodeo advances to the PL Pro Invitational on Monday, which will be followed by the weekend blowout party at Sunpies on Monday night.

CHECK THE ROUTT COUNTY FLOOD WATCH: National Weather Service Watch Warning Advisory Summary


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

Routt County seems like the place to be this weekend.. dam..it sounds like a whitewater paradise!


----------



## routter (Mar 10, 2004)

Up..up..and away! Get your asses movin' this w/e. Shiat is starting to crank up here in tha 'boat. Fish, Mad, Willow, and Slater are all in. The holes are above 2500 and getting bigger by the moment. Cross is at super-human levels. The lower Elk is juicin' for you class III playboaters. And, of course, it looks like everyone with the cajones will be able to get Gore @ at least 5k on the way home.

Boating, booze, and ballin' are what you want, you know it. So head on up and join the good times.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

routter said:


> Up..up..and away! Get your asses movin' this w/e. Shiat is starting to crank up here in tha 'boat. Fish, Mad, Willow, and Slater are all in. The holes are above 2500 and getting bigger by the moment. Cross is at super-human levels. The lower Elk is juicin' for you class III playboaters. And, of course, it looks like everyone with the cajones will be able to get Gore @ at least 5k on the way home.
> 
> Boating, booze, and ballin' are what you want, you know it. So head on up and join the good times.


What time are all the events going on?? I might be down for a while.
How hard is the elk right now? im a low III boater. will i be able to hit it up? or would it be too sketchy?
Thanks
Luke


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

ideas on where to camp?


----------



## routter (Mar 10, 2004)

Force said:


> ideas on where to camp?


Well, as is the case in many "resort" towns, there really isn't any legal free camping withing city limits. We do have a coupla' pay places just on the westside of town. The traditional spots are just up the pass a bit on Buffy, but there's still a pretty substantial snowpack starting @ 7500' or so. 

A lot of you heading up here will likely be friends/aquaitances and won't have a hard time finding a couch on which to crash...Don't be shy, just ask when you get here.

So far as the Elk difficulty goes. Anyone with a roll can get down it w/o much effort. There are no real holes of which to speak and plenty of friendly catch-on-the-fly waves.

Anyway, eighty degrees here right now and it looks like the weekend weather should turn out nicer than they thought a coupla' days ago. See everyone this w/e.


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

Kev,

U-Fish to Safeway again tonight? 5pm at the SW lot? Do it.....

jc


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

There is a KOA style campground on the west side of town, can't miss it.

Otherwise, you will have to "stealth camp", meaning no tent, no fire, etc, just sleep in your truck. I would suggest the following places to illegally stealth camp:

Lower Fish put-in

National Forest trailhead just before you get to Strawberry Park Hotsprings

anywhere a couple blocks off of downtown, not on Yampa St. or Oak St. though.

Chan's house (ha ha), but seriously, Chan probably wouldn't mind if you know him, he was talking about hosting a party Sunday night.

Danimal's backyard, it is big and on Soda Creek, talk to Danimal Pianimal

not Wal-Mart (its the only one in America that doesn't allow RVs/camping)

maybe up Buff Pass, but probably not, they're saying June 7

Yampa River State Park in Hayden (25 miles away)

mabye stealth camp over at Fetcher Pond, sorta in behind Staples, on the river, as you come in to town.

just off the head of Sleeping Giant, if you know where that is

random turnouts as you come down Rabbit Ears Pass, out of sight of the highway

You wouldn't be able to car camp, but you could hike some gear in past Fish Creek Falls and squat for the night.

All but the KOA and State Park are illegal. 

The water is cold. Don't be fooled by the warm temps. I tried a shorty yesterday at the hole = mistake. 

Also, it is supposed to dip down into the 60s for highs this weekend, lows above freezing. 

As for class III, just put in on the Yampa at Mt. Werner Road for a long town canyon run. Take out at the "multi modal center" about a mile past the hole. The Elk, while having no real holes, or moves for that matter, would certainly punish a swimmer with a long, long, cold swim. It is fast and pushy. It is actually fun when it is above 5000, but you should have a good roll, whereas the Yampa is easy to swim out of, just ask Routter.

Unlike BV, Salida, CB, etc. we have a lot of cops who will be looking for any reason to pull you over after dark. Do not drink and drive, bring a bike. If you get caught, PM me . . .


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

anything on times for events??


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

Saturday-
Kayak Freestyle - 10am - 1pm

Tube Rodeo - 1 - 2pm

Crazy River Dog - 2 - 3pm

Raft Race - High noon

7:00PM - Conversation with senate candidate Ken Brenner on Northern Colorado's recreational water needs - past, present & future

7:30PM - Yampa River Awareness Project - A short film documenting the Yampa River's attributes in light of the Yampa River diversion project proposal.

8pm- Party at the Depot featuring DJ also starring and various artists

Sunday - Slalom starts at 10 am


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

thank ya


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

Fish is so hot right now


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Is there anywhere to look at lower Fish? I went to the Steamboat Blvd bridge today and walked for a bit. It looked straightforward there, but I'm assuming it gets big below? Any interest in taking a newb down?


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

Safeway at 5pm most days, including tomorrow


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

holy crap steamboat is going off right now!


----------



## ripdam (May 2, 2006)

danimal said:


> holy crap steamboat is going off right now!


Second that, Danimal! Great weekend for anyone who has been wanting a good excuse - if you really need one - to come up and check out boating in the Yampa Valley!


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey Latenightjonser.


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

latenight, smokey, danimal;

i'm coming up this weekend. while lotsa won't be in tow i want to hit slater. anyone heading up there saturday or sunday?


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Steamboat will no doubt be the place to paddle this weekend. It looks sick up there right now.
Can you guys post some pictures???


----------



## ripdam (May 2, 2006)

*Town Canyon is sick right now!*

Put in at 5th st and surf your face off all the way down to 13th st. Just save some energy for the C-hole! It is absolutely sick right now! There is good stuff here for all boating levels from class III -IV. 

The plans for the river fest are shaping up, with fun activities all weekend. Come hit up the party at the Art Depot, across from the D-hole, Saturday night for a fun party. River films, beer, sweet DJ, and raffle with some big prizes. $10 gets you entered in the raffle, and free beer. Profits go to conservation and preservation of the Yampa River! 

Come up and check out our little boating community in Northwest CO and help us keep the Yampa free flowing forever!


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

There is a pic of C hole up, but it got buried quickly. It is huge at 3000 definitely need to know what you are doing, though it is flushing a flipped boat after a second or two. It's not Golden!!!!!!! ha ha The rest of Town Canyon is filled with surfable waves. I must have caught over a dozen between 5th and 13th streets.

C hole: surfer's right is sticky, surfer's left is a huge wave that can give up some air. If you can do it, it can be done, and huge.

D hole is ripping too!

Hopefully Fish will level out, instead of go down, we should have an idea by tonight. It is cool and cloudy (likely snowing up high) right now.

Rumor has it that a Ft. C. boater bagged Slater last weekend. Most of us are busy Saturday, but maybe Sunday.

We have a pretty cool raffle Saturday night, with Bomber Gear putting up some sick gear. I think tickets will be $5. There are tons of other prizes. 

bring the puffy coat!


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

stoked...
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=2713&c=6


----------



## Old Fart (Oct 12, 2003)

Hardly a party without LotsaLuv


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

with this weather, we'll be lucky if town canyon runs


----------



## ripdam (May 2, 2006)

Why so pessimistic? It's going to be a great weekend no matter what! But, you are right about being prepared with the puffy jacket.


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

He just likes to whine.....


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

Fish will probably still go Sunday at about 5pm

pray for sun


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

what is slater good down to? the guidebook says 500cfs min at the gage.


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

no less than 500


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

*08 Yampa River Rodeo Details*

2008 Yampa River Rodeo

8:30-9:30 Registration
9:45 Competitors meeting 
10:00 Junior Rodeo and finals
10:45 Citizen Rodeo and finals
11:30 Women’s expert and finals
12:15 Men’s Expert and finals

Rules
*all times are subject to change due to participant #’s
*This years Rodeo is going to be in the jam format.
*Heats of 4 People; 5 min sessions
* Order in each heat determined by drawing straws.
*Winner of each heat advances to finals
*If there are not enough participants in a class the top 2 from the heat will immediately go into the finals.
*Judging will be based on a 1-10 scale. We are judging Amplitude, Style, & variety. Best Score from each category totaled for your score.
*When you flush you must eddy out to surfers left and get in line for your next ride. 1 min max ride. Don’t just sit in the hole. Action is what we want! 
*Once the original 4 go, whoever makes it to the top of the Surfers left eddy determines the order. Paddle hard=more rides=higher score=more cash and prizes!

C'mon up the hole is still ripen!


----------



## KT (Feb 23, 2004)

Latenightjonser would find a down-side to winning the lottery... He'd be a lot happier if he wore looser shorts.

Just got back to town - the river is blowing the banks and the sun is out.

On another note - John St. John from Hog Island Boatworks is offering up $800 to anyone who is heading to Ashville next week and can tow a driftboat. 

PM if interested.


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

Force said:


> what is slater good down to? the guidebook says 500cfs min at the gage.


With these flows, the later in the day = the better.

minimally, I would want to hit it about 5pm on a day when the gauge peaked around 500 (probably good if 450). A warm day (70s) where the gauge starts around 250 will probably bring it up.

Willow is still going, probably down to a level where the wood might be managable again. 

Upper Fish is open at 6pm if the gauge is peaking at 200, Lower Fish if the gauge is hitting 300.

Mad was going when I drove by yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

*Nice work Mike Geary!*

Mike (the enforcer) Geary grabbed the Yampa River Title this year and moved on to the Pro Inviatational. Nice one Mike......


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

yall missed it
sick


----------

